# mfstools2.iso and HD10-250



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

I believe I followed the instructions to the letter. I put my original drive that came with the DVR as secondary master. I put the two 400 gig drives as primary master and slave.
At the prompt, I entered:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc|mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda /dev/hdb

I received the following output:
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Success
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specifed the right
devices, and that the drives are not locked
Restore failed: -: Success

I double-checked the boot up info, and found that the OS correctly identified the drives as:
hda: ST3400832A, ATA DISK drive
hdb: ST3400832A, ATA DISK drive
hdc: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0, ATA DISK drive
hdd: (CD drive)
it did, however state the drive sizes as 137439 MB each

I tried the above with the drives jumpered as master/slave as stated in the Hinsdale guide. I also tried it with them jumpered as "Cable Select", as my system is a Compaq. Same results both times; and I tried both, twice each.

Anyone have any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Use either the weaknees.com LBA48 iso or the ptvupgrade.com LBA48 iso. These are required for large drive (>137GB) support. Both are free. Then your command should work.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

wscannell said:


> Use either the weaknees.com LBA48 iso or the ptvupgrade.com LBA48 iso. These are required for large drive (>137GB) support. Both are free. Then your command should work.


So, I use these instead of mfstools2; or, in some way, in conjunction with mfstools?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

mfstools is on both the above iso images. Use one of these boot CDs instead of the mfstools boot CD.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm downloading the ptvupgrade one now, then going to try it, so I'll be offline for (I hope) many hours.
Thanks.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, thanks, wscannell, but I'm at a standstill at the moment. Things seemed to be going ok when I checked on it at 6:30 this morning - drives were churning away, though the screen still just said "please wait a moment". Now, I know that it can take quite awhile for 250 gig to copy, but every time I checked on it from 7:30 to 10:30, there was absolute silence from the drives while the screen still said "please wait a moment", with no other clue as to anything happening. Hit "Enter", and the text moved up a line on the screen.
In the meantime, I discovered that I had gotten the wrong dual-drive bracket from Weaknees - my fault or theirs, I'm not sure, but I probably ordered incorrectly 
So, since I was going to have to put the original back in, I just turned off the PC & got my 10-250 back to the way it was.
Do you know if any of the other versions of this software provide any progress feedback?
I'd find that really helpful. Meanwhile, I'll try to get the correct bracket & probably try again next weekend.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

As I recall, mfstools do show the progress. However, when you do a piped backup to restore, the info that backup and restore print seem to write over each other, so you may not see the progress. The PC that I use seems to swap the order of the writes from time to time so that I can see the progress.

Once I wrote the mfsadd command, I found what may be the problem, although usually the restore completes and it will not boot in the TiVo. You need to add a -r 4 into the mfsrestore command. This is needed if a partition over 256GB or so is to be created.

(mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - ....)

You could try entering the following commands to turn on DMA on all drives:

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

This might help make it proceed faster.

Also you could try using dd or dd_rescue to copy the a drive, but you will not be able to change the swap size. Once that is complete, you would need to use 

mfsadd -x -r4 /dev/hda /dev/hdb to expand the drives.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks again, wscannell. I'll save your suggestions for next weekend. Since I need to get an appropriate bracket, I think I'll try this initially to bump from the 250 to one of the 400s, & add the other later.
I really appreciate your taking the time to share your expertise.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, it was a good effort, I guess. I ended up doing this in two steps:
1. Upgraded from the original 250 to a 400 gig drive. Went very well, Tivo reported 50 HD hours compared to the original 30.
2. This morning, I added the other 400, but got the GSOD suggesting to stay connected for 3 hours. Only gave it an hour, then stepped back to the 250.
Meanwhile, I lost Sat. in 2 - apparently non-recoverable, but cannot see anything inside that I may have knocked loose.
I plan to perhaps try to kick it back up to the single 400 gig drive this weekend.
Perhaps then, I'll use the other 400 to trade out the two 120s in one of my SDs. Can that work?
Or, maybe I'll just get a drop-in upgrade from Weaknees for the HR10-250, and upgrade both SDs. Good thing I have a few days to think about this.
Thanks again, for your advice, wscannell.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm having some trouble myself with this. I'm just trying to backup my HR10-250 image, everything is hooked up right, I'm using the same CD from PTVupgrade as talked about above, but when I mount the drive and enter the backup command(mfsbackup -f9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc) it gives me a message that says "read-only file system. Any suggestions?


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Best price I've found so far on a 750 gig drive is $336, no tax, free shipping. This is sounding like the way to go for me. . .


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

thedeak08 said:


> I'm having some trouble myself with this. I'm just trying to backup my HR10-250 image, everything is hooked up right, I'm using the same CD from PTVupgrade as talked about above, but when I mount the drive and enter the backup command(mfsbackup -f9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc) it gives me a message that says "read-only file system. Any suggestions?


Most likely you are mounting an NTFS file system that you are trying to put your backup on. Linux cannt write to NTFS files systems.

You can make a backup in two steps. Use an old small hard drive and create a FAT32 file system on it, or use your upgrade drive. Once you have made the backup, you can boot to Windows (without the TiVo drives connected) and copy the backup to your NTFS drive.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

willbhome said:


> I added the other 400, but got the GSOD suggesting to stay connected for 3 hours. Only gave it an hour, then stepped back to the 250.
> Meanwhile, I lost Sat. in 2 - apparently non-recoverable, but cannot see anything inside that I may have knocked loose.


Did you use the -r 4 switch when you used mfsadd?


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

No, I am mounting a FAT32 file system, as I have already backed up and restored my HDVR2. Here is exactly what I did.

I'm using the PTVlba48 upgrade CD that is supposed to be used for drives over 137 GB. My configuration is:
hda-my windows fat32 partioned drive (primary master)
hdb-nothing hooked up cause i'm not restoring it (primary slave)
hdc-my hr10-250 hard drive (secondary master)
hdd-my cdrom which boots the linux cd secondary slave)

I then mount the drive with the following commands:
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

Then I put in the backup command:
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

Then all I get is message that says "read-only system file"
I'm taking these instruction straight from the Hinsdale guide and they worked flawlessly before.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Do you have more than one partition on the hda drive? If so, the FAT partition may not be hda1. It could be hda2, hda3, etc. After you boot Linux, hold down the Shift key and press Page Up several times to look at the boot log. You should see where Linux recognizes each of the drives that are connected. One of the places will also list the partitions that are found on each drive. I don't know why you would get the read only message on a FAT32 file system.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well I finally got it to backup last night. I did have 2 partitions, a NTFS on the C:, and FAT32 on the D: drive. I changed the mount command to hda2 to try to access the D:, but it started to backup and failed. So I just reinstalled windows XP and formatted the entire drive to be FAT32, and it worked. Thanks for the help. I've gradutated from the newbie class!!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

wscannell said:


> Did you use the -r 4 switch when you used mfsadd?


At that time, I didn't know about that switch for mfsadd. I do now. Thanks; I'll try this again on Saturday.


----------

